# Foros Acerca del Foro Novedades, Sorteos, Concursos y Misceláneos  Biblioteca Digital

## Bruno Cillóniz

¿Tienes un libro de agricultura publicado y te gustaría difundirlo para que lo lean más personas ligadas al sector? Contáctanos para subir la versión digital de tu libro a nuestra nueva Biblioteca Digital, para que esté al alcance de todas las personas que nos visitan diariamente. 
La idea es poder ofrecer un espacio donde se encuentren libros digitales útiles para los agricultores y hombres de agronegocios, con acceso libre y gratuito; o en su defecto, donde se encuentren libros físicos para ser vendidos a las personas interesadas. 
Esperamos poder hacer con la ayuda de todos ustedes, una biblioteca digital donde encuentren mucha información que contribuya a incrementar los conocimientos de cada uno de nosotros. 
Saludos  :Wink: Temas similares: Artículo: Más de 500 publicaciones de agricultura en biblioteca virtual Tutorial de la Biblioteca Virtual del INIA Artículo: INIA presenta Biblioteca Virtual Biblioteca Virtual - Sierra Exportadora El fin de la era digital

----------

